# Raw Goat Milk



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have seen this on Hare Today and another few websites, and one of my local stores is carrying it too.

What's the deal?

Is it worth checking out?


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I am FAR from an expert, but I don't think I would feed it. Isn't it DAIRY rather than meat?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

raw goat milk is an excellent product. I wean all my litters on it. It is highly digestible for dogs and good for them too. Goat milk is fine - cow milk is another story! Stay away from cow milk or get the hose ready ...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Soooo.....what would the benefit be of feeding this to an adult dog?  Just lookin' to learn....


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Me too (learning)? Any benefit?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love goat milk, its not lactose free, but its very easy to digest so people (and pets) that are lactose intolerant can drink it with no problems. I think its ok as an occasional treat, but I wouldnt give it on daily basis.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/136851/compare_the_health_benefits_of_goat.html?cat=5


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> its not lactose free, but its very easy to digest so people (and pets) that are lactose intolerant can drink it with no problems.


Raw goat's milk is an excellent food. While it does contain lactose, unpasterized raw milk also contains lactase which counters the lactose which makes it suitable for lactose intolerance. 

Many of my clients' that has animals with kidney issues or other ailments feed raw goats' milk because it's tremendously nutritious and it's highly easy to digest. I feed it 2-3 times a week just as an nutritional boost.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow cool!:redface:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

all due respect, i would not give my dogs goat milk....i can't speak for puppies, since i haven't yet transitioned a puppy to raw....

but humans and dogs do not need milk, once we wean off the mother.

goat's milk has 11 grams of sugar in a cup of milk
that's 11 grams too many, in my book.
it has 122 mg of sodium.....

i think a grown dog and human do not need to drink milk from any source.

just my opinion.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> goat's milk has 11 grams of sugar in a cup of milk
> that's 11 grams too many, in my book.
> it has 122 mg of sodium.....
> 
> ...


YES! I have never liked milk - neither do my two siblings... (and neither does my son!) We're not lactose intolerant, it's just icky  So now we have an excuse!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I wouldn't give it to adult dogs. However, if you were weaning puppies (or kittens) I would say it's the best thing you could use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Check this out - raw goats milk:

Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Check this out - raw goats milk:
> 
> Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


They completely lost me with this:

"Milk is raw food designed by nature. When we feed raw milk to our pets, *it is equivalent to giving them raw organ meat, raw fat and raw bones.* It is the easiest most complete way to deliver raw nutrition."

I don't buy it...no way.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Animal Quackers said:


> They completely lost me with this:
> 
> "Milk is raw food designed by nature. When we feed raw milk to our pets, *it is equivalent to giving them raw organ meat, raw fat and raw bones.* It is the easiest most complete way to deliver raw nutrition."
> 
> I don't buy it...no way.


It's certainly not a replacement for RMB's but it's a very complete food that it contains most if not all of the essential amino acids. Like a chicken egg rank 1.00 as a complete protein but I wouldn't feed my dog nothing but raw eggs.

It's a good food for puppies and ailing dogs that has issues with digestion because it's liquid and palatable but by no means a primary food source.


----------

